#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Safety And Environment >  >  >  Chlorine Safety Documents from Chlorine  Institute - USA

## spw770

Excellent chlorine safety documents for those handling chlorine in their industries-Obtained from the leaders in chlorine safety- The Chlorine Institute.inc-USA.

These documents, although free are difficult to download because of their registration process. I hope this link will save you loads of time and effort which would otherwise be wasted in download all the files from their site, separately.

>>**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]<<

Enjoy



Cya
spw770See More: Chlorine Safety Documents from Chlorine  Institute - USA

----------


## Paldex

Thank u very much friend.........

----------


## tsrc8204

A good reference book.

----------


## unni

Thanks Dear ...it is really a good reference

----------


## f81aa

spw770, thank you

----------


## mkhurram79

thank u so much

----------


## amshah

Can some one please upload the same in Ifile.it ?

----------


## sumon emam

thanks

----------


## f81aa

Hi amshah and others:

I uploaded spw770 files.

The new link is **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Regards

----------


## amshah

Does some one have Eurochlor - GEST documents ? as per my request in instrumentation forum !!!!!!!!!!!!!1

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## safetypartha

Dear SPW770*
Please upload the Chlorine Safety Handbook again Bro.
Thanks
Partha.

----------


## safetypartha

Dear F18aa*
Pl. upload the chlorine Safety Document of Chlorine Institute of USA in Mediafire or 4shared.
Thanks 
Partha.

----------


## sumon emam

> Dear F18aa*
> Pl. upload the chlorine Safety Document of Chlorine Institute of USA in Mediafire or 4shared.
> Thanks 
> 
> 
> Partha.



Can you send me your email address? I will send documents as you requested.See More: Chlorine Safety Documents from Chlorine  Institute - USA

----------


## f81aa

> Dear F18aa*
> Pl. upload the chlorine Safety Document of Chlorine Institute of USA in Mediafire or 4shared.
> Thanks 
> Partha.



Hi:

Sorry for the delay. The link is: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Regards

----------


## safetypartha

Thank you very much Dude F81aa.
Partha.

----------


## safetypartha

Dear sumon emam*
My email: safetypartha@yahoo.com
Thanks*
Partha.

----------

